# How do I stop pony going through electric fence?



## Ali27 (17 May 2011)

My daughter's normally very clingy mare has taken to escaping out of her restricted grazing paddock which she shares with my mare. It started last week when she realised that electric fence was off during the day ( the farm is open to public for walks for a month) so I started bringing them in during the day and then she was fine at night. However the electric is on all the time now and she has taken to escaping at every available opportunity. I have been up three times today to put her back in. The funny thing is that earlier, I decided to take my mare out first before going to catch her and she then got very upset about being left. I waited 10 mins and watched her gallop around, screaming her head off and I thought she might bring her self back over. However, it would seem that she only goes under the fence when escaping to yummy grass but not back in the other direction.
What can I do to stop her? My poor mare tries guarding her away from fence but loses that battle and then has to endure watching her stuff her face!


----------



## princess+dude (17 May 2011)

Im having exactly the same problem with my 2 yo and am now stuck as to what to do with him!! If i think of anything ill let you know


----------



## Ali27 (17 May 2011)

Ha ha - when I finally let her through gate in electric fence, I waved it at her and shouted so hoping that might scare her and the fact that she was left on her own. She must be going under it as she has been spotted with neck right under trying to get nice grass. At least she doesn't wreck the fence! Farmer is putting ticker on later but it is already off mains and keeps cows in without any probs! Guess I just have a very greedy, naughty pony!


----------



## Fii (17 May 2011)

Ha, not just mine then!!
I think mine has taken to poping over the fence.
  Sometime he stays in for days, and sometime he gets out every day.

  Last year we bought some of the taller electric posts, these being taller than head hight on the pony seemedto work, we are using them elswere at the moment, but think i need to bring them back.
 We also have a fencer that runs off a car batterie wich seems better.
  I also considered a double line of posts and tape .


----------



## mymare (17 May 2011)

If pony is going under then put more tape on the fence posts further down.  If it's going over, can you try the taller posts?


----------



## Ali27 (17 May 2011)

The posts are the metal ones which only have one strand! Will speak to farmer tomo about other options! I might do a stake out tomo pm and watch to see what she dies! Someone on my face book page has just suggested putting on a muzzle to at least stop her from gorging on the grass!


----------



## mymare (17 May 2011)

Ali27 said:



			The posts are the metal ones which only have one strand! Will speak to farmer tomo about other options! I might do a stake out tomo pm and watch to see what she dies! Someone on my face book page has just suggested putting on a muzzle to at least stop her from gorging on the grass!
		
Click to expand...

My shetland used to duck under the top tape so I put extra strands on and that soon stopped him.  The plastic posts with the extra "bits" are what you need I think


----------



## Fii (17 May 2011)

LOL, i have a picture now in my head, of twenty foot chain link fence with razor wire on top, with a guard in a tower with a riffle 
 USA prison style.


----------



## mymare (17 May 2011)

Fii said:



			LOL, i have a picture now in my head, of twenty foot chain link fence with razor wire on top, with a guard in a tower with a riffle 
 USA prison style. 

Click to expand...

That would work!!


----------



## Ali27 (17 May 2011)

Oh dear - I meant *does* rather than *dies*! It is the silly spell checker on iPad! 
Grr - I am getting so mad with her however she just looks at me with such a cute, cheeky expression that I can't be cross with her for long! Just worry about the lami risk so need to stop her asap! Someone else suggested putting her out wet and making her touch fence so she gets a huge shock but not sure I'm evil enough to do that!


----------



## millimoo (17 May 2011)

My Shetland did this, he was cured with four to five strands and the tall fence posts. We also place them quite close together - at the moment our fence goes up and down, as we have tall posts, and older, shorter ones inbetween.
Never been through since we did it, and can even leave the battery off now - however the dog did bolt through it the other day, got caught up and snapped the post.
In her defence my mums Bull Mastiff was in hot pursuit, and whilst they're normally quite careful, they were having a mad moment (all ok I hasten to add)


----------



## mymare (17 May 2011)

Ali27 said:



			Someone else suggested putting her out wet and making her touch fence so she gets a huge shock but not sure I'm evil enough to do that!
		
Click to expand...

???? WTF????!!!!!!


----------



## Ali27 (17 May 2011)

Have to say that, that is too extreme for me! 
There is another paddock which we can potentially swap to which has only a little electric fencing and is surrounded by wall or trees/ hedges and no grass on the other side to tempt her so have a feeling that this may be the only solution!


----------

